
A How-To: reflections on planning virtual science conferences - jgyou
https://medium.com/@juniper.lovato/a-how-to-reflections-on-planning-virtual-science-conferences-eeb754ed404b
======
jgyou
"Hide the technology and focus on people — Create metaphors with physical
events"

